# I will NEVER make a farmer!



## Cricket (Jul 28, 2013)

So my pig is in labor, or at least nervous, pacing, and, panting.  Not seeing any pushing.  Ended up locking her in the pig house, as it it pouring.  She's wants to go wallow, but am afraid she wouldn't come back in.  She began to build a nest outside about 6 this evening and she was sure she'd picked the right spot, not happy with me.  I am nervous and pacing and have eaten most of the marshmallows I had for pig treats.  I don't like them very much.  And there's my whine for the night!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you given her new nesting material?  Sounds like she is darn close to popping out piglets. Don't stress so much. Just give her bedding and stay out of her way. You'll probably have piglets in the morning.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you--that is just what I needed to hear!  Yep, she has bedding.  She had hauled the newish hay out of her pig house and started her outside nest with it, and added (very nicely) swathes of fresh grass.  I pitchforked it all back in the house, which has anti-squish boards around on one side.  I'll leave her alone for a couple 3 hours anyway and go sleep.  Me eating myself into a coma doesn't seem to be doing any good, anyway.  Thanks!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 28, 2013)

You're already a farmer! Look at how good you're doing with all those animals! You're doing fine marshmallow mom!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you, I am a HAPPY sorta farmer now.  I managed to not check until 3 a.m.   She had her back to me, but I could see one little bobbing head nursing and one toddling around, one dead one that looked as if it came out with the afterbirth.  And I left as she isn't real sure about the flashlight.  I was quite content with 2 babies and a healthy mom, but when I went out this morning she has had 10 (TEN) babies and they all seem well.  She is wicked mellow and doesn't seem to mind me handling them (kept it to a minimum, tho).

Note that massive marshmallow consumption appears to give one a sugar high that keeps you awake most of the night!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on all those babies.


> And there's my whine for the night!


I think you should of changed that to wine not whine!  It goes good with marshmallows!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations!  She's going to be a busy momma with 10.  Hope the marshmallow hang over isn't too bad!


----------



## fair weather chicken (Jul 29, 2013)

congrats on your new litter. what breed? any way our animals seem to do pretty well because or in spite of our help. and yes you are just fine as a farmer, you put your animals welfare ahead of your own. now go have a glass of wine and enjoy.


----------



## elevan (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on the piglets!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope pics are coming soon!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 29, 2013)

There you go!

She seems hot and panting tonight.  I let her out of the pig house for a wallow, but she came right back in.  Don't know if it's stress?  It's like 68 out.  She seems constipated (or at least not going).  Think tomorrow I'll encourage her to go out more.  Her udder is not very full anymore, but the piglets nurse for just a little bit and then fall asleep, so assume it's going okay.

Don't have any wine, but dug the last of my elderberry cordial out and am taking a shot (medicinal, right?) and off to bed.  She'll probably be better left alone.  She's very careful about scootching them out of the way when she lies down, but jumping to her feet isn't going as well.  But, boy are they cute!  Thanks all!

edited to add that they are Berkshire/Tamworth crosses.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 30, 2013)

Sooooooooooo cute!  I love the one straddling the other to nurse.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 31, 2013)

How cute!! I have piglet envy!!


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 1, 2013)

so very cute


----------



## PattySh (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice litter!!


----------

